# you are taking me for granted



## birdface

Oi, gente, estou procurando como usar "take for granted" em português.  Favor use um exemplo tambêm.. Muito obrigado

tchau tchau


----------



## edupa

birdface said:


> Oi, gente, estou procurando como usar "take for granted" em português. Favor use um exemplo tambêm.. Muito obrigado
> 
> tchau tchau


 

That's a really good, one, Bird!

take for granted is one of those expressions with a multitide of meanings -- hence a multitude of possible translations in Portuguese.

Here go the three basic meanings in Portuguese, sugegsted translations and samples of usage.



1.pressupor, presumir, supor; contar com; dar como certo/garantido, dar como fato consumado.

_ØParents should *not take for granted* that their child’s holiday camp is 100% safe. > Os pais *não devem presumir* que o acampamento de férias seja 100% seguro._
_ØHe may win the election, but *don’t take it for granted*. > talvez ele ganhe a eleição, *mas não dê isso como certo*._
_ØWe can’t *take democracy for granted*. > Não podemos *presumir que a democracia esteja garantida */ *seja um fato consumado*._


2. achar normal / natural; ser algo que nem se discute, algo que passa batido, despercebido. 

_ØThese spoiled kids *take* all their comforts and privileges *for granted*. > Essas crianças acham que todos os seus confortos e privilégios são *a coisa mais natural do mundo.*_
_ØCoeducation is now *taken for granted*. We don’t think twice about it. > Hoje em dia e educação conjunta de ambos os sexos é coisa que *nem se discute* / *ninguém pensa mais nisso.*_
_ØWe use electricity every day in so many ways that we just *take it for granted*. > Usamos a eletricidade todos os dias de tantas maneiras que *nem pensamos mais nisso.*_
_ØTraveling makes you appreciate more some values and conveniences which we often *take for granted* in our daily lives. > Viajando a gente passa a prezar mais certos valores e comodidades que, na nossa vida diária, *passam batidos* / *nós nem percebemos*._
_ØBad things are much talked about, while good things are often *taken for granted*. > O que é ruim é muito comentado; o que é bom *passa batido*._


3. não dar valor; não reconhecer (os esforços, a presença, etc); não dar importância.

_ØI’m grateful for all I have; I *don’t take *any of my comforts *for granted*. > Sou grata por tudo que tenho; *eu dou valor* a todas coisas boas da minha vida._
_ØMy husband *takes me for granted*. He pays me as much attention as he does the wallpaper. > Meu marido *não me dá nenhum valor* / *nenhuma importância*. Para ele, é como se eu fosse o papel de parede._


talvez isso lhe traga mais perguntas, mas pelo menos você tem uma direção a tomar.

Good luck, Bird!

Abraços!


----------



## spielenschach

ter a certeza
For better understanding it was convenient you give some  phrases to be translated.


----------



## Outsider

Other expressions sometimes used in Portugal are _tomar como garantido_ and _dar de barato_, but they mean different things. More context would indeed be helpful.


----------



## rhychn

Hi, how do I say in brazilian portuguese "you are taking me for granted?"

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Vanda

Please, see the posts above.


----------



## rhychn

Thank you Vanda!

I see based from the example of a husband taking a wife for granted and translating to what I want to say as:  "Voce não me da nenhum valor".  But the direct translation of tihs is that the person is not valuing you, which is similar but not exactly the same meaning in English.

Would this be correct to say as someone taking everything I do for him for granted:  "Voce me toma como garantido".  The direct translation seems to be closer to what I'm trying to say in English, but I'm not sure if it's correct to refer to a person's action this way.


----------



## Vanda

rhychn said:


> Would this be correct to say as someone taking everything I do for him for granted:  "Voce me toma como garantido".  The direct translation seems to be closer to what I'm trying to say in English, but I'm not sure if it's correct to refer to a person's action this way.



Yes, that sounds a little odd for us. Some options would be: você me tem como certo but I don't like this one either.  One expression everybody knows here is "você me tem fácil demais". Well, wait for more opinions.


----------



## Frajola

rhychn said:


> Thank you Vanda!
> 
> I see based from the example of a husband taking a wife for granted and translating to what I want to say as: "Voce não me da nenhum valor". But the direct translation of tihs is that the person is not valuing you, which is similar but not exactly the same meaning in English.
> 
> Would this be correct to say as someone taking everything I do for him for granted: "Voce me toma como garantido". The direct translation seems to be closer to what I'm trying to say in English, but I'm not sure if it's correct to refer to a person's action this way.


 

In the context you provided, the phrase "você não me dá valor" means _*exactly *_what you are looking for in Brazilian Portuguese, plus it sounds just as natural to Brazilian ears.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Lembrei-me de uma expressão usada por minha mãe : " Isso são favas contadas". 

Alguns exemplos:
Que ele vai ganhar a eleição, isso são favas contadas.
Não se pode supor que a democracia seja como favas contadas.
O marido via as qualidades da mulher como favas contadas, e assim, só se importava com os defeitos dela.

Mas uma tradução "ao pé da letra", acho difícil.


----------



## Denis555

Frajola said:


> In the context you provided, the phrase "você não me dá valor" means _*exactly *_what you are looking for in Brazilian Portuguese, plus it sounds just as natural to Brazilian ears.


 
I agree 100% with you! That's what we normally say!


----------



## Frajola

Dona Chicória said:


> Lembrei-me de uma expressão usada por minha mãe : " Isso são favas contadas".
> 
> Alguns exemplos:
> Que ele vai ganhar a eleição, isso são favas contadas.
> Não se pode supor que a democracia seja como favas contadas.
> O marido via as qualidades da mulher como favas contadas, e assim, só se importava com os defeitos dela.
> 
> Mas uma tradução "ao pé da letra", acho difícil.


 

Not to be a nag, Chicória, but I think that this one idiom (ser favas contadas) sounds somewhat on the folksy side, it wouldn't be readily recognizable by a whole lot of people I think. 

Whereas 'to take someone/something for granted' is more neuter in register, just plain, good old everyday English. 

I'll stick to my guns here, I do think that 'não dar valor' is as appropriate and natual a translation as one will get in the context rhychn asks about.



ps: Now, that's some nickname, Dona Chicória!


----------



## rhychn

Thank you all!  That's exactly what I'm looking for then.  I do understand that one cannot translate directly from one language to another.  I am mainly looking for what to say in Portuguese given the context I described.  This is very helpful!


----------



## Dona Chicória

Frajola:

idioms are historically dated, socially and geographically circumscribed. Their use depends on the vocabulary the person may (or may not) have and the purpose of the translation.


----------



## jmoore65

Hi everyone,

Como se diz "you took me for granted" em portugues?

Me levava por garantia?


----------



## anaczz

Dependendo do contexto pode ser:
Você pensou/pensava que eu estava à sua disposição.


----------



## Nonstar

Poderia ser "você não me levou a sério", Ana?


----------



## anaczz

Realmente não sei, Nonstar. Poderia? Talvez o contexto ajudasse a saber.


----------



## Rhetorica

"Achavas que eu era um dado adquirido" é uma formulação relativamente comum em Portugal, com significado equivalente a '_you took me for granted_'.


----------



## Môsk

Take for granted = subestimar

You are taking me for granted = Você está me subestimando. 

You took me for granted = você me subestimou 

Don't take me for granted = não me subestime


----------

